# Getting a new critter...need opinions!~



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

So, my mom surprised me with a 10 gallon tall reptile tank today  She said she found it for 5 dollars at a garage sale and bought it without really thinking. It doesn't have anything with it yet other than a screen lid - however I fully intend on buying stuff to make it a home for a new reptile. :3
Thing is, I'm not really sure which of these two I want more: a white's tree frog or a crested gecko. They're both absolutely adorable!
So I'd like some opinions from people who've had either of them before. Not only on which one you like more, but care tips and all that general stuff is appreciated as well. :3
Thank you!~


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't actually owned either, nor do I know much about the care about either of them, but the crested geckos are really cute and seem like they will display their personalities better than the frog. I really like the little crests/spikes over their eyes and such.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I voted frog, you have some geckos I see so many try something different.  The white's tree frogs are nice because you can handle them (though still not often) unlike some of the more delicate frogs, they have tougher skins..


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Okie, so, a few updates...I told my mom about the two I was planning on getting, she looked up pictures and said they were both too cute and she couldn't help me decide. But when we went to the petstore for me to make my 'final decision' earlier today, she found an identical tank to the one we already have, threw it in the cart, and told me to go crazy.  I love my mom.
So, after a couple hours of shopping around and whatnot, I ended up with Bubbles the whites tree frog and Ruby the crested gecko <3 I'll try to get pictures of them later tonight, Ruby is being shy and Bubbles is a bit too hyperactive for my camera to focus on him properly right now. They're too cute <3


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow your mom is awesome!!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Got Ruby to come out for a little bit <3 She's such a cute. Couldn't get anything of Bubbles yet, he stopped spazzing around and now he's being shy as well xD


















Gotta love that weird pose xD


----------

